# Just Thinking



## johan (13/6/15)

I was just thinking about some flavors I would like to vape - please add yours.

#1. English Toffee - maybe it does exist I don't know.
#2. Coco Rico - tried a few coco nut plus ... flavors, but nothing like Coco Rico
#3. Drambuie - maybe it does exist.
#4. Fresh eggnog

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michaelsa (13/6/15)

Mmmm, a Drambuie juice. The things i would do for that liquid Christmas pudding...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

Michaelsa said:


> Mmmm, a Drambuie juice. The things i would do for that liquid Christmas pudding...



Ambrosia from SkyBlue at low ohms (<0.3) might just do it for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (13/6/15)

johan said:


> Ambrosia from SkyBlue at low ohms (<0.3) might just do it for you.


I'll add some to my next order, cheers mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (13/6/15)

I'm working on an eggnog flavour surprisingly.

I just want something chocolatey that doesn't taste like powder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/6/15)

I was actually thinking today, while munching one, I'd love a Tennis Biscuit juice.

I might try mixing some Coconut and Graham Cracker and see how far I get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (13/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I was actually thinking today, while munching one, I'd love a Tennis Biscuit juice.
> 
> I might try mixing some Coconut and Graham Cracker and see how far I get.



That with some dulce!!! Great idea!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (13/6/15)

johan said:


> I was just thinking about some flavors I would like to vape - please add yours.
> 
> #1. English Toffee - maybe it does exist I don't know.
> #2. Coco Rico - tried a few coco nut plus ... flavors, but nothing like Coco Rico
> ...


@johan I have English toffee for you but its 0mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (14/6/15)

Malva Pudding with / without vanilla custard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/6/15)

johan said:


> I was just thinking about some flavors I would like to vape - please add yours.
> 
> #1. English Toffee - maybe it does exist I don't know.
> #2. Coco Rico - tried a few coco nut plus ... flavors, but nothing like Coco Rico
> ...



Not being funny here but prefer the real thing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (14/6/15)

Mike said:


> That with some dulce!!! Great idea!!!


Riiiiiiightttt, this could work


----------



## Dirge (24/6/15)

Horlicks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow (24/6/15)

South Africa Cream Soda steri stumpi.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (24/6/15)

Tinkie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/6/15)

Dirge said:


> Malva Pudding with / without vanilla custard


 I would definitely buy that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/6/15)

Too


Dirge said:


> Horlicks


 Too yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (24/6/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Too
> 
> Too yummy



Would be a great vape imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I was actually thinking today, while munching one, I'd love a Tennis Biscuit juice.
> 
> I might try mixing some Coconut and Graham Cracker and see how far I get.



Hi @r0gue z0mbie 
Have you tried Bobas Bounty (Alien Visions)
Other than a granola taste, there is something in there that reminds me a bit of the tennis biscuits


----------



## zadiac (24/6/15)

Melkkos met kaneel suiker? mmmmm

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dirge (24/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Melkkos met kaneel suiker? mmmmm


As daar baie min kaneel in is ja


----------



## zadiac (25/6/15)

Smaak verskil


----------



## Frank Zef (25/6/15)

Bar One for a 25 hour vape

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/6/15)

Strawberry Daiquiri


----------

